# sanctuary city



## perpend

Satz stammt von mir: I feel that the idea of a sanctuary city is a good one.

Sanctuary cities, in den USA, sind Städte wo illegale Einwanderer etwas "Schutz" haben/geniessen.

Ich wüßte nicht einmal, wie ich das auf Deutsch sagen täte.

My try: _Zufluchtsstadt_

Das klingt aber doff, weil es zweideutig ist.


----------



## Kwistax

Asylstadt klingt gut, oder?

Oder Obdachstadt?


----------



## perpend

Nicht unbedingt, weil es um Leute geht, die kein Asyl beantragt haben.

Darin liegt das Problem. "sanctuary city" ist eventuell eine "sehr" amerikanische Sache.


----------



## Kwistax

Auf jeden Fall. Solche Städte gibt es hier in Europa nicht. Aber dieses Konzept besteht ja für Kirchen. Eine Kirche ist ein vermeintlicher Ort des Asyles für jeden, der sich darum bewerbt.

In your case, maybe Schutzstadt is more adapted?


----------



## Kajjo

The concept is unknown in Germany, so we do not have a word for it. Luckily, we do not yet have zones beyond legislation.

However, I like your suggestion _Zufluchtsstadt._ That would work, if the concept were known.


----------



## exgerman

Frankfurt is a city of refuge (Zufluchtstadt) according to the ICORN website. The term comes from the Old Testament so it's not totally unknown in Germany.


----------



## perpend

That's an interesting link, exgerman.

Es geht natürlich in meinem Kontext nicht um Schriftsteller, aber die Idee ist eventuell ähnlich.

Vielleicht muss ich mal die Frage anders stellen.

Es gibt sicherlich illegale Einwanderer in Deutschland, die kein Asyl beantragt haben. Die sind einfach dort, und sie werden geduldet/toleriert. Sie sind nicht wirklich "Flüchtlinge".

Gibt es Städte wo sie sicher besser aufhalten sollen, d.h., wo sie mehr "geschützt werden"?

You know, maybe it's just "Zuflucht(s)stadt" either way.


----------



## Kwistax

Ich glaube ich kann antworten, obwohl ich nicht in Deutschland wohne. In Europa sind normalerweise alle Grenze abgeschafft worden und alle Leute sind frei zu gehen, wohin sie wollen, innerhalb Europa. Kontrolle sind nur an den Grenzen der Union ausgeführt. Alle Asylbewerber werden von den jeglichen Behörden betreut und in sogennanten geschlossen Zentren untergebracht, wo jeder Fall examiniert wird.
Alle die in keinem europäischen Land Asyl bewerben wollen, sind illegalen Einwanderer; die meisten von Ihnen durchqueren Europa, um England zu ereichen, oder Scandinavia. Da, wo sie vom Meer angehalten werden, bilden sie ihre eigenen Lager. Sie entkommen allen localen Gesetzen... Es gibt kein Ort hier, der tugenthafter als ein anderer sein will, also keine "ZufluchtStadt".


----------



## perpend

Naja, mag alles sein, aber darum geht's für mich nicht bei "sanctuary city". Thanks all the same.


----------



## Kwistax

Die Europäische Union hat Quoten verteilt und jedes Land muss sein Teil von Azylbewerber einnehmen. Wie die Länder sie alle auf dem eigenem Territorium betreuen werden, gehöhrt zur localen Politik. Hier in Belgien muss alle Gemeinden, ihren materialen Möglichkeiten entsprechend, an diese Aufteilung teilnehmen.


----------



## perpend

Danke dir, nochmals, Kwistax.

Hier will ich Städte in den *USA* bescreiben, wo illegale Einwanderer sich aufhalten.

Es geht mir nicht um Europa. Ich finde das alles trotzdem interessant---ich lese selber über das Thema.


----------



## Frieder

Vielleicht wäre _Schutzzone _passend. Der Begriff ist leider viel allgemeiner als deine Definition und bezeichnet auch nicht unbedingt eine ganze Stadt.
Ein _sicherer Hafen_ wäre eine etwas poetischere Möglichkeit.


----------



## bearded

Vielleicht auch _eine asylbietende/asylgewährende Stadt _ (''a sanctuary city'').


----------



## Kwistax

_Es geht mir nicht um Europa, _sagst du, aber früher hast du eine ganz bestimmte Frage gestellt:



perpend said:


> Es gibt sicherlich illegale Einwanderer in Deutschland, die kein Asyl beantragt haben. Die sind einfach dort, und sie werden geduldet/toleriert. Sie sind nicht wirklich "Flüchtlinge".
> 
> Gibt es Städte wo sie sicher besser aufhalten sollen, d.h., wo sie mehr "geschützt werden"?



Ich beantwortete deine eigene Frage....


----------



## perpend

Wie du meinst, Kwistax. Thanx.


----------



## bearded

Kwistax said:


> Die Europäische Union hat Quoten verteilt und jedes Land muss sein Teil von Azylbewerber einnehmen


Du schilderst aber eine ideale Situation.  In Wirklichkeit weigern sich mehrere Länder, ihren Asylanten-Anteil aufzunehmen...


----------



## Kwistax

Ja, stimmt, aber wir sind gerade dabei, die zerstörung der Union zu beobachten. Diese Krisis ist vornehmlich eine Krisis der Solidarität, und deshalb des europäischen Geistes.


----------



## Sepia

perpend said:


> Satz stammt von mir: I feel that the idea of a sanctuary city is a good one.
> 
> Sanctuary cities, in den USA, sind Städte wo illegale Einwanderer etwas "Schutz" haben/geniessen.
> 
> Ich wüßte nicht einmal, wie ich das auf Deutsch sagen täte.
> 
> My try: _Zufluchtsstadt_
> 
> Das klingt aber doff, weil es zweideutig ist.



Think about it like this: The expression  "sanctuary city" did not just emerge or get that meaning from one day to the other. It already existed as a concept and then they figured out a short compact expression to describe it.
In Germany it does not exist as a concept so just translating it with one single word without or with a minimum of explanation would not make any sense.


----------



## perpend

I have to give you props on that, Sepia.

You see the difference.


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> In Germany it does not exist as a concept so just translating it with one single word without or with a minimum of explanation would not make any sense.


 That's the point.


----------



## perpend

That doesn't mean there isn't a way to write it, Kajjo. Do try, my dear!


----------



## bearded

Nobody commented on my  ''eine asylbietende Stadt'', which I think would properly translate the concept.


----------



## perpend

It's just not about "Asyl", bearded.

I may give up. Thanks.


----------



## Kajjo

perpend said:


> That doesn't mean there isn't a way to write it, Kajjo. Do try, my dear!


I already said, that I like "Zufluchtsstadt". That's a proper word which convey the meaning quite good -- accepting that the concept is not really known anyway.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> It's just not about "Asyl


Among the meanings of Asyl I find ''sanctuary'' in the WRD. It is not just the legal concept.


----------



## perpend

I would be remiss not to thank you two (bearded and kajjo). I am likely being stubborn. I see your points. Thanks.


----------

